# Biocoop - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Je viens de lire le nom d'une entreprise qui s'appelle "Biocoop" (une société française). Comment est-ce qu'on prononce "coop" ici ? Est-ce que c'est en une ou deux syllabes ? (coupe ? co - op ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

A priori, je prononcerais _coop_ en une seule syllabe.


----------



## yuechu

Avec la voyelle de "c*ou*pe" [ u ]  et non pas celle d'"alc*oo*l" [ ɔ ], n'est-ce pas ?
Merci, Maître Capello !


----------



## Oddmania

Personnellement, je dirais */bjo.ko.ɔp/*, comme dans _coopération_.


----------



## Locape

Je dis aussi 'Bio-co-op', comme dans 'coopérative', puisqu'à l'origine ce sont des coopératives de consommateurs.


----------



## yuechu

D'accord ! Merci, Oddmania et Locape !


----------



## Maître Capello

yuechu said:


> Avec la voyelle de "c*ou*pe" [ u ]  et non pas celle d'"alc*oo*l" [ ɔ ], n'est-ce pas ?


Si, si !  J'aurais dit [bjo.kɔp].

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut savoir que nous avons en Suisse une chaîne de supermarchés appelée _Coop_ que nous prononçons [kɔp]. Ceci explique la prononciation que j'aurais faite spontanément pour _Biocoop_.


----------



## Philippides

Sans être suisse, je prononce plutôt Biocop. Peut-être que j'allonge un peu ce "o" mais je n'en suis même pas sûr.


----------



## nicduf

J'ai toujours entendu et prononcé  [bjo.kɔp] .Dans ma ville, en Poitou,  on disait même pour la coopérative, la" coopette" toujours avec la prononciation [kɔp].


----------



## Kajeetah

Je prononcerais "biocop" comme dans "Robocop" 

"bioco-op" est plus logique mais le doublement du O me semble plus difficile à respecter en fin de mot qu'en début de mot (je prononce co-opérative)


----------



## Terio

Spontanément, je prononcerais bi-o-co-op. Curieusement, au Québec, il y a une tendance au hiatus dans bi-o. À la télévision française, on entend plutôt une diphtongue : byo.

Je dois dire que j'ai longtemps travaillé une fédération de coopératives. Alors on prononçait le mot _coop_ plusieurs fois par jour : [koᴐp].


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Si, si !  J'aurais dit [bjo.kɔp].
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut savoir que nous avons en Suisse une chaîne de supermarchés appelée _Coop_ que nous prononçons [kɔp]. Ceci explique la prononciation que j'aurais faite spontanément pour _Biocoop_.


Nous les avions aussi en France quand j'étais jeune et on ne disait jamais autrement que [kɔp], avec d'ailleurs des constructions variées : je vais chez [kɔp], je  vais au  [kɔp], je vais à  [kɔp], je vais à la  [kɔp], mais toujours la même prononciation.


----------



## yuechu

Ah, c'est intéressant ! Merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## iuytr

Les videos de l'entreprise Biocoop elle-même utilisent  [kɔp].


----------



## Maître Capello

Kajeetah said:


> Je prononcerais "biocop" comme dans "Robocop"


Et voici Bio-cop, assigné à la surveillance des produits bio !  (Bon, je sors… )









Kajeetah said:


> "bioco-op" est plus logique mais le doublement du O me semble plus difficile à respecter en fin de mot qu'en début de mot (je prononce co-opérative)


Oui, l'apocope (encore une sorte de flic ! ) tend à faire tomber le doublement du [ɔ] : _coopérative_ [kɔɔp…] → _coop_ [kɔp].


----------



## Swatters

Terio said:


> Spontanément, je prononcerais bi-o-co-op. Curieusement, au Québec, il y a une tendance au hiatus dans bi-o. À la télévision française, on entend plutôt une diphtongue : byo.
> 
> Je dois dire que j'ai longtemps travaillé une fédération de coopératives. Alors on prononçait le mot _coop_ plusieurs fois par jour : [koᴐp].



Je dirais spontanément /bi.(j)ɔ.kɔ.ɔp/ en quatre syllabes aussi en Belgique.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, l'apocope (encore une sorte de flic ! ) tend à faire tomber le doublement du [ɔ] : _coopérative_ [kɔɔp…] → _coop_ [kɔp].


Et à ouvrir le /O/ pour ceux qui les prononcent fermés : _coopérative_ [koop…] → _coop_ [kɔp].


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Un seul o pour moi ! Prononcé biocope.


----------

